# provider signature



## arizona1 (Apr 20, 2009)

can I code an office note where the Provider Signature is illegible but Physician signature is legible.

However, Physician signed two months after the office visit?

With the Provider signature illegible it could not be reviewed and billed (June) but after the Physician reviewed signed it could be...and the charge really could not be submitted until August. Is this correct?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 20, 2009)

*Two months later?*

No.  You start by saying that you can't tell who the provider is. Just because the physician goes back two months later and signs it, doesn't mean he is the provider of the service. I would not allow this bill to go out. 

I would recommend to this practice that they have a "signature" sheet that is provided to all the coders/billers.  On that sheet you have the providers name, credential (e.g. MD or PA or NP), NPI #, and signature - they should sign this form *the way they would sign a chart*. 

Any time a new provider joins the practice, that person should sign the master list and new copies are distributed.  Then the coders don't have this problem of not being able to tell who signed something. 


F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

